# SKG - SkyNetGlobal Limited



## resourceful_man (22 July 2005)

I think this stock is undervalued.
If their quarterly report shows a return to revenue growth it could be good buying at these levels.
One to watch over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## guycharles (25 July 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

I think that this company is about to go belly up. Too much iffy biz going on.


----------



## dj_ajay (25 July 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

guycharles, I think your right. Things dont seem right and I wouldnt be surprised if we hear a bit cost cutting/downsizing exercised :goodnight  in the near future. Their share price has dropped dramatically.


----------



## resourceful_man (26 July 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

Fair enough comments based on the chart, but if you do a bit of reading you may find a silver linning.
Quarterly is due by the end of the week, I will report back then.


----------



## TjamesX (26 July 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

I'd be careful with this one...

Wasn't Skynet the company in the Terminator series that led to the world being takenover by robots and machines.... Does anyone know if they are doing secret research into super fast processors? Or if they have any military contracts with the US??

Tread carefully.......  




PS Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## resourceful_man (3 August 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

*If their quarterly report shows a return to revenue growth it could be good buying at these levels.*

Well not exactly what i was hoping for, revenue did beat the last quarter figures but i was hoping for another $200,000 on top.
The notes in the quarterly still tip the Russian deal to come through by the end of August, but i guess it's still a long shot.
I hope something is brewing before the end of the month because SKG are my tip for August.

Good joke about the terminator


----------



## resourceful_man (5 September 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

*SKG are my tip for August*

As Maxwell Smart would say "missed it by that much"   

SKG have gone into a trading halt on the 2/9/05, and have announced a reverse takeover on the English stock exchange.
The future now appears to be even brighter.


----------



## tech/a (5 September 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*



			
				resourceful_man said:
			
		

> Fair enough comments based on the chart, but if you do a bit of reading you may find a silver linning.
> Quarterly is due by the end of the week, I will report back then.




Hmm this must be Warren Buffet in disguise.


----------



## RichKid (13 September 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*



			
				TjamesX said:
			
		

> I'd be careful with this one...
> Wasn't Skynet the company in the Terminator series that led to the world being takenover by robots and machines.... Does anyone know if they are doing secret research into super fast processors? Or if they have any military contracts with the US??
> Tread carefully.......
> PS Sorry, couldn't resist




Well, since part of their business is rigging up big apartment blocks and the like for communications (eg broadband) maybe it's all a conspiracy to control lots of households in one hit. Maybe they have one super computer at headoffice that'll take over their customers' machines----maybe I should go to bed now, I don't even sound funny.

In terms of charts it hasn't been pretty this year, let's see how it goes. This is one competetive market place.


----------



## resourceful_man (16 September 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Hmm this must be Warren Buffet in disguise.




Even Buffet has patience.
Epay certainly is a silver linning.


----------



## resourceful_man (11 October 2005)

*Re: SKG Skynetglobal*

Surely this has got to be close to the bottom ?
Nearly all debt has been written down to make way for a clean slate this year.
Still some details to be sorted out before the Epay deal is set in stone, good luck to any remaining holders.


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2006)

SkyNetGlobal (SKG) has changed its name and ASX code to ePay Asia (EPY). You can find discussion on EPY here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3983

This thread is now closed.


----------

